# My mind goes completely blank.



## JohnnyCampo (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty much all my life I find it difficult to speak in front of people. When it's my turn to speak in class, for instance, I immediately lose control of my breathing and feel as though a panic attack is ensuing. Even worse, my mind goes completely blank and when I attempt to speak, verbal gibberish comes out like diarrhea -messy and all over the place. My words get mixed up and my point gets lost somewhere in the mind fog, accompanied by a noticeable monotonous, trembling voice. Sometimes words don't even come out, just breath where words are supposed to embrace it. Also, I tense up and speak too fast and too short. It makes no difference if I get called on randomly or if it's planned, I experience the same effect. It's like a continuous brain fart. 

When I have assignments that require me to stand in front of class and speak, I simply NEED to be reading off of a paper, otherwise, I would stand there either staring blankly at the class or trying to think hard of what to say and spewing out random inconsistent points. I have trouble putting my words together and especially looking for the right words to say - but I don't really go looking for words, I expect them to hit me suddenly. I even get this in normal conversation with a friend -when I try to explain something, I usually can't think of the right word. 

I don't know what to do. I always feel like I have a learning disability but I like to think otherwise. I'm getting frustrated with this issue and no matter how much confidence I build up through time, my experience persists. What can I do to overcome this burden?


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to be a lot like this. When I got into high school I learned about social anxiety, got a therapist, and started working on different techniques to keep me calm. Since then I have been doing better. 

This year, I am even able to make conversation with other students my age one on one. Add more students and/or a teacher and I still get tongue tied. 

Have you tried seeing a therapist? It has really helped me and this year I am even joining a group therapy meeting at my campus. 

Hope things get better for you.


----------



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

I feel your pain, that's exactly how I am. Giving presentations at school is the worst thing ever.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

That's how I feel during presentations. My mind is an absolute mess and I worry about sounding boring and monotonous sometimes. I've talked to some counsellors at my school though and they've given me tips that have helped... setting small goals is good (ie. making eye contact with audience at least 3 times, coming prepared by practicing and having a list of points to mention, etc.), and doing relaxation beforehand. I found these tips useful. I think my biggest obstacle is just constantly visualizing failure so I try to block the negative thoughts... I'm not perfect yet, I still get nervous often but I don't avoid presentations or anything like that.


----------



## Johnjohnaldson (Nov 16, 2012)

*Mind blanks*

Ive had this problem for going on 20 years. The words don't come out mid sentence, like I'm pausing verbally, but it's a mental stutter, like an interruption in my thought process. The blankness is always accompanied by a stomach tightness and a "frozen" feeling like i just stepped out in front of a bus. The mind blanks are much worse around people i dont know or dont know that well. Things have improved in my thirties but were downright ugly in my twenties. Here's some things I've learned through experience, not medical advice. 1. Dont exercise too much (I did and it escalated my problems). 2. Relax when you exercise, don't detach. 3. Lexapro, Zoloft, despite their side effects, help significantly. 4. Klonopin helps me relax and paradoxically think clearer (maintain low doses). 5. And of course, the holy grail, adderall. I gave up on the antidepressants (nosexapro) but klonopin and adderall literally cured me of mind blanks.


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

my mind always goes blank whenever i'm under any sort of pressure or deadline. social pressure especially, and i also have so much trouble with timed essays. it's not fair. so many ideas pop up in my head when i'm sitting by myself in front of a computer, but in front of a class, i have the literacy of a fifth grader and because of that my classmates think i'm really really DUMB.


----------



## kashbandicoot (Nov 9, 2012)

Totally feel the same. Started uni a couple of months ago and some days I literally speak to no-one. As for presentations I need to read off paper too. Despite that I feel slightly more comfortable doing them. I want to be open honest, fun and sociable but i' feel to inhibited to do so. Like last week in a tutorial I wanted to make a point but my heart started beating soo quickly I felt uncomfortable and reamined silent. I totally relate to all u posted. All the best mate! hope you improve.


----------

